# ECEDRA - Amps gone Wild



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Anybody?

An EV wheelieing (sp) down the track - running under 10 seconds (on 205v, no less) is pretty big news. 
I would think that someone must have some cellphone footage somewhere.

Later,
Keith


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Come on guys - I find it hard to believe that no one has anything to report from this EVent. That is assuming, of course, that the EVent did actually take place.

Keith


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kek_63 said:


> Come on guys - I find it hard to believe that no one has anything to report from this EVent.


Cool it dude  Maybe all the spectators are under gag order. You just gotta wait for you-know-who to make the announcement. Unless someone could call the track


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

major said:


> Cool it dude  Maybe all the spectators are under gag order. You just gotta wait for you-know-who to make the announcement. Unless someone could call the track


Probably had to check their cell phones at the ticket counter - I'll call tomorrow.

Keith


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I did find this information but nothing in the way of photos or any thing like that. Been way too long to find out what has happened at the event. Might be only one showed up or maybe the event never happened. But it was scheduled. 


Saturday, April 9th, 2011
10:00 AM - 5:00 PM
Street Muffled vehicles only. Open 10AM. Test & Tune + RS + TSB + Corvette Challenge Race Series + Trophy Marathon + Pro Dial Dash + ECEDRA

Raceway Park Dragstrip
Place page
230 Pension Road
Englishtown, NJ 07726-8462
(732) 446-7800


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

major said:


> Cool it dude  Maybe all the spectators are under gag order. You just gotta wait for you-know-who to make the announcement. Unless someone could call the track



I called. Didn't sound like any records were set.

Keith


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Any news Ron? It's been well over 2 months now. Or is your sponsor still reluctant to release any info.

Later,
Keith


----------

